# Roseville Bridge



## glen2480 (Mar 29, 2008)

Can anyone give me an idea of what the tidal flow around roseville bridge is. i.e. do you have to slug your guts out if paddling against the tide?
also some good launch points as well
im taking a friend from overseas for a bit of a paddle next week....and to scope some fishing spots :twisted:


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Like Ken said the area is tidal but the flows aren't very strong probably due to the depth. The boat ramp is a pretty good starting point and launched from there a couple of times and headed down into middle harbour. You'll get there by turning left at the end of the slip road. If you turn right and head under the bridge you'll find a pretty little park and if you drive to the end of that road theres a sandy beach are where you can easily launch from if you want to head upstream. Just be careful if fishing into darkness as the gate to the right gets locked to prevent access.

Heading up stream takes you through some unexpectedly pretty Sydney scenery. The banks are generally steep and forested and very beautiful if you like that sort of thing. From memory water depth is generally between 5 and 7 metres with a couple of deep holes to around 12 to 15 metres and shallow areas of 1 to 2 metres depending on the tide. There are lots of snags and great looking water. Due to the meandering of river it's very easy to find a spot out of the wind so you can fish it almost any time in most winds.

Fishwise, I've caught Bream, Flatties, chopper Tailor, Whiting and Leatheries up there. From watching a couple of Craig McGills DVD's I reckon one of his secret Jewie spots is up there too and seeing the depth of some of the holes they must be up there in numbers at times.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

there is a canoe - kayak launching thingy on the left 50 to 70 meters past the boat ramp.[last open area on the left]watch out at low tide there are a few oysters around. i havnt expirenced much current in the erea .
there are some big flathead there, good bream i would expect whiting but i havnt caught any there , tailor , jewies [ so im told ]and some monster mullet.

its a great spot . and the best thing i like about it is its only 10 minutes from home.......

good luck

craig


----------



## glen2480 (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks heaps for the info so far
couple more questions
are there any issues with parking? i.e. do i need to buy a ticket or is it free
do the gates close the boat ramp off as well?

cheers


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

theres no isues with parking

there is a 7or9 dollar day fee [ its a national park ]

i dont think gates close at night though im not sure ?????

second thought i THINK the gates close on the park side not the boat ramp side but again not sure .


----------



## glen2480 (Mar 29, 2008)

hahah
ill take my swag and do recon for you
thanks for the help guys


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Gates are definately locked on the park side......came within 30 seconds of copping an opening fee one evening. Never seen the boat ramp side locked.

As for parking I think it's pretty safe and it is part of the NSW parks and I had a yearly pass so never had to buy a ticket but it was $7 /day. Don't think parking fees apply to the boat ramp end but best to check. Here's the link to the park http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/NationalParks/parkHome.aspx?id=N0076

Ahhhhhh.....the memories......my first ever yak caught fish came from Roseville, just found the post :lol: http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=3324&p=33180&hilit=roseville#p33180


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Flump is right. Gates are certainly closed at night. I had this very nice ranger come up to me and ask if I would be much longer loading the kayak as he was about to close the gates. I was surprised, as I wasn't expecting it. I think from memory it was around 2300, or thereabouts.
If you fish around the pylons, there is a bit of current, but you can go upstream and slowly drift down. There are some areas in the upper reaches which are very pretty, with sandflats and shallower areas. There are also some deep holes and areas which are known to be frequented by bull sharks which like to use the area as a nursery. Although probably not as prevalent as a few years ago, sharks are still in the area. I certainly wouldn't go swimming.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

This is worth a look in 
http://www.kfdu.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=3821
craig


----------

